# New Danish Aikido federation



## Yari (Jul 7, 2005)

Hi

Just wanted to inform you of the new Danish Aikido federation: Danish Aikido Federation .

Their mission can be read here: The how and why's for Danish Aikido federation 


/Yari


----------



## arnisador (Jul 7, 2005)

Good luck to the D.A.F.!


----------



## hardheadjarhead (Jul 7, 2005)

Denmark rocks.  I just love your country.  My wife and I want to get back there some day.


Good luck with your federation.



Regards,


Steve


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Jul 7, 2005)

Yari-

How are things going?

Tim Hartman


----------



## Yari (Jul 8, 2005)

Thanks All.

I'm nothing but a mere user in the great picture of things, but I'm hoping this is a positiv step forward.

Denmark is great, and life is good. 

/Yari


----------



## Simon Curran (Jul 9, 2005)

Yari said:
			
		

> Denmark is great, and life is good.
> 
> /Yari


At least we are getting some summer this year...


----------



## Yari (Jul 9, 2005)

Simon Curran said:
			
		

> At least we are getting some summer this year...



Jeps, and I just started vacation...... great timing... So Simon were in Denmark are you from? I'm living in Århus.

/Yari


----------



## Simon Curran (Jul 10, 2005)

Yari said:
			
		

> Jeps, and I just started vacation...... great timing... So Simon were in Denmark are you from? I'm living in Århus.
> 
> /Yari


Not too far away, Haderslev here (I'm not from here, I'm English, but I've lived here for a few years now)
Go' Ferie!  (Have a good holiday for the none Danish speakers)


----------



## ciondk (Jul 26, 2005)

Its great to have an aikido federation in Denmark!...just a shame there is no club near me though, maybe I will get lucky one day though and a club will pop up near me.


----------



## Yari (Jul 31, 2005)

Were are you from in Denmark?


/Yari


----------

